# ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???



## Barschfreak (16. September 2005)

lassen sich tauwürmer züchten?#c


barschfreak


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. September 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Sogut ich weiß nicht . Die brauchen sehr viel platz .
Allerdings kann man sie wohl auf Vorrat sammeln in nem großen Eimer mit feuchter Eierpappe und genug Nahrung halten die sich seehr lange .


----------



## neddi (16. September 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

wenn das so einfach wär würde man hier nicht tauwürmer aus kanada einfliegen... son transport kostet ja auch


----------



## Keno (16. September 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Wenn ich meine Tauwürmer einige Wochen in Eierkarton hälter, finde ich irgendwann auch kleine Würmer dazwischen. Möglich müsste es also doch sein......


----------



## neddi (16. September 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*



			
				Keno schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich meine Tauwürmer einige Wochen in Eierkarton hälter, finde ich irgendwann auch kleine Würmer dazwischen. Möglich müsste es also doch sein......



gekaufte ? also ich mein bist dir sicher das das TAUwürmer sind ?


----------



## uwe103 (17. September 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Moin Gemeinde,

habe mir Anfang August selber eine Wurmzucht mit Tauwürmern aufgebaut. Naja, Zucht wäre vielleicht noch übertrieben, aber die Biester sind noch quietschfidel. Einfach ein bisschen googeln, da gibt es genau Anweisungen und Tips.
Jedenfalls habe ich, wenn ich am Sonntag mal kurzfristig losgehen will, immer Tauwürmer zur Verfügung.

Eierpappe habe ich aber nicht benutzt, sondern Blumenerde und Kleintierstreu.


----------



## hechthunter87 (17. September 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Ich würde gerne wissen ob sich Dendrobenas in einem 10l Farbeimer (als Wurmkübel missbraucht) auch mehrere Monate halten. Sagen wir mal bis Frühling? Wie lange ist die Lebenserwartung von einem Dendro?


----------



## angelkumpel (17. September 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Hallo !!!

Ist ja schon komisch, dass ich schon wieder über Würmer quatsche, aber diesmal gehts ja um die Tauis.
Soweit ich weiß, können sich !!! gleichgroße !!! Würmer unter    
1A Bedingungen ...( Temperatur, Boden, Futter ) vermehren - 
aber sehr sehr selten.
Sie müssen gleichgroß sein, weil dann ihre Geschlechtsorgane ( Ring ) besser aufeinander passen.Da sie Zwitter sind, kann ein befruchteter Wurm eine zeitlang selbst Eier legen, ohne sich nochmals zu paaren.
Der Befruchtungsakt dient in erster Linie der genetischen Auffrischung.
Sie könnten auch sich selbst befruchten.:l :l :l 

Probiert es einfach mit einem ausreichend großen Behälter, der mit Walderde /Kompost o.ä. gefüllt ist und im Schatten - schön kühl - steht.
Zusätzlich kann man noch Pappe/Papier, Moos oder etwas Grasnarbe 
#d (Vorsicht Gras säuert) #d  dazutun - und sie lange lange in Ruhe lassen , damit das Mikroklima im Boden nicht zerstört wird.

Mehr weiß ich auch nicht, ich hoffe es reicht für's erste !!!
Tschüssi euer ...angelkumpel...!!!   #h #h #h


----------



## Keno (29. September 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

@neddi
Ne, selbst gesammelte. Können aber nur Tauwürmer sein. Wie sollten die sonst in den verschlossenen Eimer mit Eierkarton gelangen. Da sie sehr klein sind, müssen sie von den großen Tauwürmern stammen, den diese Größe habe ich nicht gesammelt.


----------



## uwe103 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Hallo Wurmzüchter und -hälterer,

ich benötige dringend Eure Hilfe.

Nachdem ich hier ja schon gepostet hatte, dass ich mir vor einiger selbst eine Tauwurmzucht angelegt habe, gibt es nun Probleme.

Ich hatte die Würmer (ca. 50 Stück) in eine Plastikkiste gesetzt, welche mit Blumenerde und Kleintierstreu befüllt ist. Nach ca. 4 Wochen flogen kleine Flien (wie Obstfliegen) um die Kiste herum und befanden sich auch auf der Erde in der Kiste. Die Kiste ist übrigens mit einem alten Geschirrtuch abgedeckt. Zuerst habe ich die ganzen Fliegen entfernt und "zerstört". Doch nach 2 Tagen waren sie wieder da. Da habe ich den gedamten Inhalt weggeschüttet, die Kiste ausgewaschen und neu befüllt. Die Tauwürmer habe ich auch kurz abgewaschen und neu eingesetzt, also alles frisch. Weitere 4 Wochen später das Gleiche und die ganze Prozedur von vorne. Jetzt nach weiteren 4 Woichen sind die Fliegen schon wieder da. Dazu kommt dieses mal, dass sich oben auf der Kiste einige kleine silbrige 
Würmchen befinden. Diese sehen aus wie ein kurzes Stückchen Silberdraht. Sie sind ca. 3mm lang und 1 mm dick. Als ich sie mit einem Holzstückchen berührte, haben sie sich geringelt.

Was kann das sein, Ungeziefer? Wieso tauchen immer wieder die Fliegen auf? Was kann man dagegen machen? Überlege mir schon, alles aufzugeben und mich damit abzufinden.


----------



## uwe103 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

@all

nun war ich mal wieder zu voreilig. Habe gerade in einem anderen Treat gelesen, dass das Junge Würmchen sein sollen. Sehen die anfangs wirklich so silbrig/weiss aus?


----------



## muddyliz (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

@ Uwe103: Es handelt sich vermutlich um Trauermücken und Nematoden. Guckst du hier: http://www.bio-gaertner.de/Articles...Bakterien-Pilze/Trauermucken-Moosfliegen.html und in der Navigation dieser Seite dann weiter unten noch auf "Nematoden" klicken.


----------



## uwe103 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

@muddyliz

bei den Würmchen handelt es sich wahrscheinlich nicht um Nemathoden, dafür sind die vorhandenen zu groß. Jedenfalls größer als in der Beschreibung angegeben.

Bei den Trauermücken könnte das schon sein. Sie passen jedenfalls mit der Bestimmung überein. Was kann ich da machen? Schon wieder alles neu gestalten und wie sorge ich dann dafür, dass keine neuen Fliegen in die Kiste kommen? Wahrscheinlich sollte ich das Geschirrtuch gegen Fliegengaze austauschen, oder?


----------



## fishmanschorsch (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Immer wieder lese ich hier die Frage nach dem Züchten von Tauwürmern, bitte verwechselt nicht "hältern" und "züchten".
Hälterung ist mit geringem Aufwand  (schon öfter hier beschrieben) möglich. Zucht meiner Ansicht nach nicht. Bei der Hälterung von erwachsenen Tieren besteht allerdings die Möglichkeit der einmaligen Eiablage mit anschliessendem Schlüpfen der Jungtiere. Bis diese dann allerdings zur Geschlechtsreife kommen und damit zur Zucht geeignet sind vergehen viele Jahre.


----------



## forellenudo (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Wenn Tauwurmzucht möglich ist(Was ich absolut nicht glaube)dann frag ich mich warum die extra aus Kanada Importiert werden?|kopfkrat


----------



## Barschfreak (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

hi leute Isupergri
ich hab n´kleines problem un zwar 
das meine dendro-babys immer auf dem rand und dem
inneren deckelrand kriechen 
nun hab ich angst das die mir abhauen#d

was soll ich tun???


----------



## Grundangler85 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Hallo Barschfreak das ist bei mir genauso. Wie groß ist denn die Kiste worin du sie züchtest ? 

also ich hab ein 25 Liter Behälter mit Deckel und sie gehen auch in den rand rein aber rausgeklettert ist bisher noch keiner.


----------



## Seebaer (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Hallo

also mit Tauwürmer zu hältern habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber mit züchten noch nicht. Glaube auch nicht das es geht (laß mich aber gerne Belehren).

Dentro- hältere ich in feuchten Moos auch über längere Zeit.


----------



## Barschfreak (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

hi 
du,ich weiss net genau aba ich denke so 10l höchstens
aba das klappt ja mit der dendro-zucht

gruss und petri heil 

barschfreak


----------



## uwe103 (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> @ Uwe103: Es handelt sich vermutlich um Trauermücken und Nematoden. Guckst du hier: http://www.bio-gaertner.de/Articles...Bakterien-Pilze/Trauermucken-Moosfliegen.html und in der Navigation dieser Seite dann weiter unten noch auf "Nematoden" klicken.



Moin muddyliz,

nu hab ich wirklich ein Problem. Es sind schon wieder hunderte von Fliegen im Keller und der Ärger mit meiner anderen Hälfte steht ins Haus #q  Was kann ich gegen diese sogenannten Trauermücken unternehmen? Wie bekomme ich die Sache in den Griff und diese Viecher weg?

Kann mir jemand Tipps dazu geben?

Wenn ich keine Hilfestellung  hier bekomme, bleibt mir eigentlich nur den Inhalt der Kiste samt Würmer in die Natur zu entsorgen. Hoffe, dass ich dann die Fliegen mit der Zeit aus dem Keller raus bekomme.


----------



## cbrr (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Hi,

habe hier noch ne Anleitung zum Wurmzüchten gefunden: 

http://www.esox-angelsachse.de/themen/angelgeraete/futter_koeder/futter_koeder_text/zucht.htm

ist die Homepage von Lutz Hülse. Dort sind noch mehrere gute Tipps.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Müdertom (23. November 2006)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*



Barschfreak schrieb:


> hi leute Isupergri
> ich hab n´kleines problem un zwar
> das meine dendro-babys immer auf dem rand und dem
> inneren deckelrand kriechen
> ...



anständig füttern. Dendrobenas sind eine Art Mistwürmer und Mistwürmer leben im Kompost. Einen Behälter mit ein paar Zentimeter Erde befüllen, natürlich trocken, und dann bis zur Hälfte mit organischen Abfällen auffüllen. Dadurch bildet sich mit der Zeit so viel Feuchtigkeit, dass es vollkommen ausreichend für die Würmer ist. Durch genügend Futter brauchen die Würmer keines suchen und bleiben im Behälter. Es sei denn, es sind zu viele Würmer drin, was sich dann mit der Zeit selbst regelt. Bei einem Überbesatz verende ein paar Würmer und ruckzuck ist der ganze Bestand durch Schimmel und Fäulnis dahingerafft


----------



## muddyliz (23. November 2006)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*



			
				103 schrieb:
			
		

> nu hab ich wirklich ein Problem. Es sind schon wieder hunderte von Fliegen im Keller und der Ärger mit meiner anderen Hälfte steht ins Haus  Was kann ich gegen diese sogenannten Trauermücken unternehmen? Wie bekomme ich die Sache in den Griff und diese Viecher weg?


Trauermücken fängt man mit Gelbtafeln, das sind gelbe Papierstücke, die mit einem Fliegenleim versehen sind. Gibt's z.B. bei Dehner. Allerdings muss genügend Licht auf die Gelbtafeln scheinen damit die Trauermücken das auch sehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. November 2006)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*



uwe103 schrieb:


> Moin muddyliz,
> 
> nu hab ich wirklich ein Problem. Es sind schon wieder hunderte von Fliegen im Keller und der Ärger mit meiner anderen Hälfte steht ins Haus #q Was kann ich gegen diese sogenannten Trauermücken unternehmen? Wie bekomme ich die Sache in den Griff und diese Viecher weg?
> 
> ...


|kopfkrat hi die fliege bekommst du mit gelbsticker wech aber nimm die aus plastic.wasserbeständig!!!dann gib nicht zuviel wasser in deine würmer der  fliegenbefall kommt durch die erde und die feuchtigkeit.|wavey: mfg.e.


----------



## donlotis (24. November 2006)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*



forellenudo schrieb:


> Wenn Tauwurmzucht möglich ist(Was ich absolut nicht glaube)dann frag ich mich warum die extra aus Kanada Importiert werden?|kopfkrat



Ganz einfach: Weil es in Kanada Wurmzuchten gibt! Oder glaubst Du, dass dort jeden Tag tausende Kandier der Wurm-Firma losziehen und graben? Manchen Würmern wird sogar noch Lockstoff reingepumpt.
Ein Freund von mir hat es in Kolumbien auch einmal mit einer Wurmzucht probiert. Das verlief auch eine Zeit lang erfolgreich, allerdings haben ihm dann Ameisen einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## esox_105 (24. November 2006)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Weil es in Kanada Wurmzuchten gibt! Oder glaubst Du, dass dort jeden Tag tausende Kandier der Wurm-Firma losziehen und graben? Manchen Würmern wird sogar noch Lockstoff reingepumpt.
> Ein Freund von mir hat es in Kolumbien auch einmal mit einer Wurmzucht probiert. Das verlief auch eine Zeit lang erfolgreich, allerdings haben ihm dann Ameisen einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 

Die Tauwürmer werden tatsächlich in Canada per Hand gesammelt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=237383&postcount=32


http://www.natuga.de/angeln.html


----------



## Müdertom (24. November 2006)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Tauwürmer züchten ist schon möglich, allerdings absolut unwirtschaftlich. Selbst für einen Angler, welcher nur 50 Stück im Monat braucht ist es nicht einfach, denn dazu bräuchte man mehrere Tausend Würmer in mehreren Behältnissen. Die Würmer bräuchten eine nahezu perfekte Nachahmung einer Wiese oder eines Waldbodens und sollten möglichst nicht gestört werden. Nur so kann es sein, dass einige Kokons gelegt werden und es etwas Nachwuchs gibt. Allerdings werden so viel adulte Würmer sterben, dass es sich gerade mal die Waage hält. Mit etwas Glück könnte sie sich aber auch vermehren. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sich der Aufwand lohnt, da es Tauwürmer schon ab 15 Cent pro Stück zu kaufen gibt


----------



## Humphfry (24. November 2006)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Wenn ich welche brauch geh ich einfach wenns dunkel is auf unsre wiese im garten und fang mir da so viel wie ich brauch#6


----------



## Bobba (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*



uwe103 schrieb:


> Moin muddyliz,
> 
> nu hab ich wirklich ein Problem. Es sind schon wieder hunderte von Fliegen im Keller und der Ärger mit meiner anderen Hälfte steht ins Haus #q Was kann ich gegen diese sogenannten Trauermücken unternehmen? Wie bekomme ich die Sache in den Griff und diese Viecher weg?
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------Hi, Leute,
bin neu im Forum...

Also, dieses Problem hatte meine Mutter auch (mit den Fliegen).
Nach einigem Beobachten, stellte sich heraus, dass diese Fliegen aus dieser Erde kommen|kopfkrat, aus dieser verdammten Blumenerde wie es meine Mutter sagte=> Ein Paar von Mutters Blümchen musste man schließlich wegwerfen... hihi...
Auch gerne hatte meine Mutter dann Jagd auf die gemacht|smash:
Nützte alles nichts...
Also: Keine Blumenerde!!!

Mein Tipp:#6
Würmer raus, Blumenerde in den Garten und neue Erde selbst graben!!! Bloß nicht zu Hause in dei Blumentöpfe.. sonst fliegen die Fliegen auch zu Hause!
MfG 
Boris


----------



## Pinn (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Habe gehört, die "Canadian Night Crawler" sind so groß oder noch größer als unsere einheimischen Tauwürmer, aber nicht näher mit denen verwandt. Es handele sich vielmehr um eine Unterart der Dendros, die sich relativ leicht züchten und hältern lässt. 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Barschfreak (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

So und nun on topic:

es stimmt, das die canadian nightcrawlers länger sind als die heimischen tauwürmer, und ich finde, die fangen irgendwie besser als die normalen tauis.


barschfreak


----------



## Fishmaster (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Petri Heil zu deinem Barsch.#6
Zur Prügelei:
Es ist es nicht schön was dir da passiert ist.
So etwas darf einfach nicht sein!!!:v
Egal von welcher Nationalität dies auch ausgegangen ist!
Da dir dies ja schön mehrmals wiederfahren ist, rate ich dir folgendes:
1.SOFORT Anzeige bei der Polizei mit Täterbeschreibung
2. Trainiere einen gescheiten Kampfsport und -WEHRE DICH-!!!!! 
Ich komme wie du auch aus Hamburg und Trainiere seit mehreren Jahren Thaiboxen. Wenn du eine gute Adresse eines Gym. benötigst schick mir eine PN. 
Aber ich würde mich -NIE- mehr verprügeln lassen......!!!!!
Denen würd ich aber beine machen!!!
MFG...Marco...


----------



## Flo66 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Ob man Tauwürmer züchten kann ist fraglich, aber man kann sie sich wie mit Anfüttermittel bei Fischen an seinen Platz im Garten holen, besonder in heiß0en Tagen!
Einfach den gartenschlauch an an ein schattiges plätzchen im Garten ne Stunde leicht laufen lassen und abstellen bevor es matschig wird.Dann kann mans chon mal graben findet einige dann nachdem er abgestellt wurde und noch 1-2 später ist da alles voll!So mach ich das immer und es klapt hervorragend.Wenn man Maden haben will einfach ein stück Fleisch in die Sonne legen oder Katzenfutter und nacher wimmelt es da(hab ich gelesen)Mistwürmer kann man glaub ich züchten.Einen Kompst brauch man bloß den immer feucht halten und sie werden da sein wie nichts gutes und sich vermehren nach einiger Zeit.


----------



## Flo66 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

bin ich im falschen Thread?


----------



## JamesFish007 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

so was gehört nicht ins Anglerbaord..drück dich ma vernünpftig aus auch wenn man deine emotionelle Schreibweise nachvollziehen kann..


----------



## Hunter73 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

edit by ralle


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Aber sonst ist alles OK?|uhoh:


----------



## esox_105 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

... was geht denn hier ab?

Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, welche Konsequenzen diese Ausdrücke hier nach sich ziehen ...


----------



## esox_105 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

*§ 5 Verhaltensregeln* 
(1) Bei der Erstellung von Themen als auch bei jeder anderen Stellungnahme im Anglerboard sind Beiträge verboten, die strafbewehrt sind oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Insbesondere sind Beiträge und Themen verboten die: 
a) *beleidigend*
b) belästigend
c) verleumderisch
d) haßerregend
e) obszön
f) sexuell orientiert
g) jugendgefährdend
h) *rassistisch
*i) *menschenverachtend
*sind.
(2) Politische Themen sind, soweit sie nicht in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln stehen, verboten.
(3) Mitglieder, welche die unter Abs. 1 und 2 genannten Verhaltensregeln verletzen, werden im Regelfall zunächst abgemahnt.
(4) Bei besonderes eklatanten Verstößen kann der Betreiber den Nutzer ohne eine vorherige Abmahnung von einer weiteren Nutzung des Anglerboards ausschließen. 
(5) Neben der boardinternen Sanktionierung in Form eines Ausschlusses werden strafbewehrte Verstöße gegen dieses Boardregeln zur Anzeige gebracht. 
(6) Auch außerhalb des Anglerboards haben die Nutzer jegliche Handlungen zu unterlassen, welche die Reputation des Anglerboards gefährden, Verstöße können mit dem Ausschluß des Nutzers geahndet werden. 

... ohne Wort ... #d


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Esox, da braucht man nicht mit Boardregeln kommen, da reicht eigentlich ein klein wenig Verstand, Anstand, Reife.
Trotzdem schönen Dank!


----------



## PietPol (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... was geht denn hier ab?
> 
> Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, welche Konsequenzen diese Ausdrücke hier nach sich ziehen ...


 
... Jepp, vielleicht schlafen Sie noch ;+

Ansonsten gehts doch auch schneller als man tippen kann !

So, hab die Entgleisung den zuständigen Mod's gemeldet.


----------



## ralle (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: ist tauwürmer züchten möglich???*

Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht -- aber auch Mods müssen mal schlafen und manche müssen sogar nach dem aufstehen an die Arbeit !! 

etwas Zeit sollte man uns schon zugestehen.

oder solche Beiträge früher melden 


ansonsten sollten man doch nach den Entgleisungen  wieder was zum Thema bringen

Schönen Tag noch !!


----------

